# Dogs reacting badly to Stronghold



## lisajh29 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a 1 year old golden retriever and the last couple of times we have given her Stronghold, her reaction has gotten worse. She is rubbing her back along the floor and whimpering and growling and generally going nuts. She has also just drunk a whole bowl of water. We managed to get hold of her to check her skin but its not red or inflamed. We had to put her on stronghold as she was given advocate as a pup and went nuts, really hyperactive and biting us. Do you think she is having an allergic reaction or is it just the smell or feel of it on the back of her neck. I will dread giving her it next month - is there any alternative?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lisajh29 said:


> I have a 1 year old golden retriever and the last couple of times we have given her Stronghold, her reaction has gotten worse. She is rubbing her back along the floor and whimpering and growling and generally going nuts. She has also just drunk a whole bowl of water. We managed to get hold of her to check her skin but its not red or inflamed. We had to put her on stronghold as she was given advocate as a pup and went nuts, really hyperactive and biting us. Do you think she is having an allergic reaction or is it just the smell or feel of it on the back of her neck. I will dread giving her it next month - is there any alternative?


It sounds like she has a sensitivity to the ingrediants. Stronghold active ingrediant is selemectin. Stronghold is the brand name in the UK in the states, its called Revolution. Often more information is to be had under the name of selemectin.

ADVERSE REACTIONS

Pre-approval clinical trials

Following treatment with Revolution, transient localized alopecia with or without inflammation at or near the site of application was observed in approximately 1% of 691 treated cats. Other signs observed rarely (≤0.5% of 1743 treated cats and dogs) included vomiting, loose stool or diarrhea with or without blood, anorexia, lethargy, salivation, tachypnea, and muscle tremors.

Post-approval experience

In addition to the aforementioned clinical signs that were reported in pre-approval clinical trials, there have been reports of pruritus, urticaria, erythema, ataxia, fever, and rare reports of death. There have also been rare reports of seizures in dogs (see WARNINGS).

REVOLUTION (SELAMECTIN) SOLUTION [PFIZER ANIMAL HEALTH]

Advocate contains Imidacloprid and Moxidectin, again Advocate is the brand name.

Possible Side Effects
Potential side effects in dogs include
scratching, rubbing, or licking the
application site; lethargy, decreased
appetite, or hyperactivity. Consult your
veterinarian if you notice any of the above
side effects. A medicinal odor and residue
at the application site may also be seen. If
a dog ingests the product or licks the
application site, serious adverse effects
may occur including depression, salivation,
incoordination, panting and tremors.
If your pet experiences an allergic reaction
to the medication, signs may include facial
swelling, hives, scratching, sudden onset
of diarrhea, vomiting, shock, seizures, pale
gums, cold limbs, or coma. If you observe
any of these signs, contact your
veterinarian immediately.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Rx_Info_Sheets/rx_imidacloprid_moxidectin.pdf

Personally I would avoid all preparations with Selemectin, Imidacloprid and Moxidectin.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I have never used Advocate or Stronghold, I wouldn't because it contains far too many powerful chemicals for my liking. I have always used Drontal Plus and kept an eye for any sign of lung worm by reading about it on google.

I've never had a problem with lung worm in all my years of dog oŵnership and believe its rarer than vets would have you think. You just need to make sure bowls, toys and chews/bones are not left in the garden for slugs and snails to contaminate. Recently a member on here gave me a link to a worm count lab, so I sent stools away for three of my dogs so far and guess what - NONE have lung worm although never treated for it and none have any other worms, could be because of the Drontal or could be that worms aren't that common in healthy adult dogs either. Either way a worm count will tell you what worms need treating, if any at all.

I certainly would never use either product again if I were you and just have a worm count done a couple of times a year using Drontal Plus in between. . 
Wormcount Home Page


----------

